# Let’s hear ‘em!



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Pretty quiet around here for opening weekend! It was a complete circus where I was. Who has the best story? Good, bad, f-bomb exchanges… I know there were a few animals killed, but not as many as I expected. Not much on my end. Over 30 bulls (the one giant and another 350, the rest were just bulls) and 4 spikes. Zero cows which was really weird. A spike ducked my arrow hard this morning at 60. Never had one drop like that before. Usually they just stand there and take it. He had no clue I was there either.

side note. I saw more bucks this weekend than I’ve seen in the last 5 years combined. 1 buck was pushing 190 typical. Wished I had a tag when I saw him… lots of does and fawns too


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I have to skip The archery hunt this year, unfortunately But my buddy hammered a cow opening day on the Fishlake unit


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Had a great time but no harvest for me and my 17 year old boy. Had great weather in the morning. Rained like crazy from noon to 3:30 pm. Then great until sunset. My boy had an end of day stalk that I got to watch from across the way. He closed to 64 yards but ran out of cover and the deer started to feed away from him. He said the Adrenalin was pumping enough he could hear his heartbeat in his ears. Was great even though he didn’t get to fling an arrow. Interesting enough, we saw a ton of animals out and about during the crazy rain and hail storms. Good part is with no harvest that just means we get to go do it again.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

I was out hunting deer/scouting for my LE muzzy elk hunt. Only had time to hunt until noon on Saturday only. Passed on a small two point and a spike that I had at 25 and 15 yards. No elk in this particular area this time around. Talked to a couple of guys. One guy had seen several small two points and the other guy "hadn't even seen a squirrel"as he put it. Be back hitting it hard labor day weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh, man, I almost had it done EARLY this year! About 7am a trophy rag horn made his way into my stand. Usually when they come in I can hear some sticks breaking or I see a tan patch through holes in the aspens at least a little ways out. This guy was a ninja. I didn't even know he was there until he was right under my nose. I scurried to get my bow off the hook and it made the slightest little noise that stopped him dead in his tracks. He was very close and broadside at this point but he was behind a cluster of 5 standing dead aspen trees as well. As he stood there analyzing the situation I nocked an arrow and that very faint noise of my nock snapping on to the string got his attention too. He turned away from the water and I knew he was done with that idea. I still had hope for a shot opportunity because there was a nice opening just to the right of the stand of dead aspen. The opening was pretty much straight in front of me, so I had to kind of pivot to get myself a little better aligned to make a shot. That was all the commotion he could handle and he hot footed it out of there leaving me with nothing but the sound of my heart beating in my ears like BGD said, and a fun memory burned into my brain. Maybe I should have just rotated my torso and took a twisted, contorted shot. Made me think I I should practice shooting from weird positions in the off season, instead of the usual standing with hips pointed toward the target shots.

The crazy southern Utah monsoonal moisture continues unabated. It looks more like the everglades than the high desert down there. A pond that was about to croak at the beginning of summer is nearly spilling over now. The road is in rough shape with puddles and holes all over. In one spot the road is almost completely washed out! Saturday evening I was sitting my stand and dark clouds and loud, persistent thunder started rumbling across the land. It was some of the most spectacular thunder I have ever heard. I decided I better cut my hunt short and roll back to the truck. It turns out I left right in the nick of time because no sooner did I get all my gear loaded and get in the truck that the sky started bursting. I'm talking cow pi$$ing on a flat rock kind of rain. Incredible. Down to town I went.

Taking the evening off that night actually worked out kind of well for me. I have been thinking about shelving my 53 pound recurve in favor of a girly little 43 pounder due to some shoulder issues I'm having. The 53# stick isn't bad to pull once I'm all warmed up and limber, but the first few draws on a cold shoulder...yuck. Sometimes I only get about to half draw on the first one and have to let down. Probably time to go see a doctor or something. Maybe I have spent so much time making fun of old duffers that now God is punishing me by turning me into one. I had about an hour of daylight and dry weather and I brought down my arrow saw and a half dozen Easton Legacy arrows to get the little bow ready for action. I stripped the fletchings on one, put a 125 grain point on and started shooting and trimming a little bit at a time until I quit getting a weak spine reaction once the shaft was about 30 inches long. Then I put a razor sharp edge on some 125 grain Magnus Stinger 2 blades. What this bow lacks in raw power it will make up for in efficiency. Gad dang I hope I can kill an elk with it (not that I doubt that it will, I just need a cooperative elk first). The trolling will be glorious in certain online archery circles of guys who are heavy on dogma and light on real world hunting experience. It will drive them batty to see that my modest little squirrel rig does a job neatly that they think only their Ashby arrows and big boy bows can do.

This morning I saw a herd of about 30 elk with a spike and a nice 5x6 in a wide open area where I had no chance of stalking in on them. I watched them file into the trees and then I went and sat my stand thinking one or more may peel off and come to water. About 8:15 I started hearing lots of chirping and mewing very close to me. I really thought something was about to happen, but they skirted the water and never came in. Still lots of hunt to go, however! On my way down the mountain this morning I took the Greens Lake Road for a change of pace. When I got to where Greens Lake Road turns into old highway 91 I came up behind a Polaris side by side that had a quartered out elk in the back.

One more thing, did anybody else see an ungodly number of wasps this year? When I was in my stand they were buzzing everywhere in the aspen leaves. It had me a little nervous because I have had more bad encounters with them than I care to remember. Today, they were all mostly peaceful protesters. Something about being in a compromised position high off the ground with the threat of wasps attacking is a little unnerving. I reminisced on a time several years ago when I was up a utility pole and I had a persistent wasp going hard in the paint on me. The big Tongan guy down below me yelled, "don't act scared or he's gonna get you! Just act normal!" Apparently I didn't act normal enough because the rotten bas.tard eventually zapped me right on the kisser. By the time I got down to the bottom of the pole I looked like one of those dizzy broads that gets the fat sucked out of her arse and injected into her lips.

Okay, sorry for the novel. I will let somebody else have the mic now. I'm looking forward to checking back in and reading about everybody's experiences. I'll keep you all updated on how operation kill an elk with Fisher Price bow is going.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Spotted a nice 4x5 and a smaller tined 5x5 opening day. Tried to sneak in on the bedded 4x and got to about 50yds when he decided to get out of bed and exit the scene.

It was fun but tough. The rain sucked. 

My legs are still recovering. OnX says it was 8.4miles with 2300 vertical gained and lost.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Saturday we saw a few bucks and a herd of cows and spikes from a long ways away and due to weather decided to back out and not blow them out. Never got back on them after the rain cleared. Sunday morning we saw lots more deer, no elk. We watched a decent 3x4 buck with some forkies all morning and watched as they went off into a patch of trees to bed. GAME ON! We took about 1 1/2 hours to get to where we thought they bedded, but no luck. We kept moving along the face of the hill to the next patch of tree, bumped 2 does out of those trees. My brother and I are starting to wonder where the bucks had gone. Move to the next patch of trees and got to about 20 yards from the trees and the bucks blew out over the top of the hill. We knew they bedded on that hill just didn't know where. Pretty fun start to the season. Should make it out after work one night this week to try again.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

I was down on 12 mile for an ATV run, never have I seen so many bow hunters every pull off, camp site or spot you could fit a trailer in was full. seen a couple of deer one good buck.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Saw about 75+ elk including about 8 spikes opening morning on an LE unit. Was putting a small group with a couple spikes to bed in an Aspen stand to put a stalk on when they got blown out by a couple guys walking down a ridge at 7:30 am. 

One big herd close to 30 was feeding on top of a ridge to bed on the north slope in the pines below them. While watching them saw a couple backcountry badazzes with their goats moving through a meadow in the pines they were headed to. These jokers were taking their goats right through the bedding area of these elk. Was able to watch the elk get the scent of these guys and their goats, then turn tail and head back up over the ridge. Good thing they had those goats though, there were about 1.5 miles deep. But hey, they probably got 10 likes on their instagram post about 'going deep'. 

That same herd also gave me a good lesson, watched them go over the top, then about 10 minutes later saw them sneaking back over a few hundred yards further down the ridge through a small bench. Unfortunately they were headed right to another hunter who I think was caught in the open as they turned tail again and bailed out. 

Haven't seen that many people in this area before. Dropped down from where I was glassing to see if anything had moved into the quakes and still hunt during the mid day after my spot and stalk plans were ruined. Called in a hunter with some mews after we heard him pressing his Hoochie Mama every ten steps. So at least had some fun messing with him. If a human ear can distinguish exactly what call you are using, it's probably a crap call and elk will for sure know you aren't an elk. 

All in all, was a good morning, but was shocked at how busy it was Saturday morning. Then the storms came and Saturday night and Sunday morning half the people had already gone home or were just driving pavement to keep their trucks clean.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Scoreboard:
Elk - 1
Me - 0
Deer -1
Me - 0
But LOTS of rain !! 4" total in my gauge last week.

The elk were in there Friday am. But not Sat or Sun.
Saw bucks, but no shooters. The one I'm looking for never showed his face.
Going back up this afternoon for today and tomorrow. Will just hang out. They will come back thru sooner or later.
Didn't see the amount of hunters I usually do for an opening weekend. 

Oh ya, I did get 2 skunks.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I was out on my rifle doe hunt with all the opening day archers. I figured I'd let them get out ahead of me and walk in as the sun came up.

10 minutes out of the parking lot, I ran into a small two point that gave me a broadside pose at 20 yards. He would have been in trouble if I had a tag and a bow. Funny to think that 15 archers probably walked right by him in the dark. I wonder whether he survived the day.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I tell you one thing. Being back to work after a hunting weekend sucks balls. This week is gonna be a loooong one.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

colorcountrygunner said:


> The crazy southern Utah monsoonal moisture continues unabated.


The monsoons have been awesome this year!!!! We got a tornado up by tropic and another one just across the border in Littlefield AZ yesterday, so crazy.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I caught 3 Rainbows at Fish Lake. It was a wet rainy weekend.


----------



## callofthewild2 (May 10, 2021)

Fowlmouth said:


> I caught 3 Rainbows at Fish Lake. It was a wet rainy weekend.


yep we caught probably 20 nice rainbows putting around the lake on saturday morning watching all the hunters drive by in all sorts of vehicles. and yes boy did it rain and hail saturday afternoon. had a 2 point come by at dinner time and wander right through camp. it was an awesome opening weekend.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Didn't hunt. Took a Sunday drive with my 84 year old Dad to look over some moose spots. It was a great afternoon talking and enjoying the beautiful scenery. Never saw a hunter... did see a small bull moose. He was 15 yards from me off the dirt road. That was cool.

-DallanC


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Looks like a lot of little bucks have taken a beating so far. I could have shot several bucks for the last 3 mornings, something that rarely happened in the past. On my way out today, I came across a kid (17ish) who had killed a decent 2x3 and was attempting to drag it back to his car, whole, roughly 1.5 miles. He was getting his azz kicked pretty hard. I offered to take his pack and bow back with me on my bike, grab a strap and drag the deer out for him, but he had to gut it himself while I was gone. After some words of encouragement and discussion on ‘how to’, he agreed. I was gone maybe 15 minutes, when I got back, he had done an ok job for never having done that by himself before. Had to clean up a few things for him, then told him to start running, I’d catch up shortly. Strapped him up on one of the foot pegs with the head off the ground, and it went surprisingly smooth. Only hung up once on a tree. Not sure what his plan was for getting it off the mountain, he had a newer Honda Civic that didn’t look like would fit a deer in the trunk, but he assured me he knew what he was doing from there.

saw another buck in the back of a truck on the drive out.

still haven’t figured out where the cows are. But I feel I’m getting closer….


----------



## buck (May 27, 2020)

MooseMeat said:


> Looks like a lot of little bucks have taken a beating so far. I could have shot several bucks for the last 3 mornings, something that rarely happened in the past. On my way out today, I came across a kid (17ish) who had killed a decent 2x3 and was attempting to drag it back to his car, whole, roughly 1.5 miles. He was getting his azz kicked pretty hard. I offered to take his pack and bow back with me on my bike, grab a strap and drag the deer out for him, but he had to gut it himself while I was gone. After some words of encouragement and discussion on ‘how to’, he agreed. I was gone maybe 15 minutes, when I got back, he had done an ok job for never having done that by himself before. Had to clean up a few things for him, then told him to start running, I’d catch up shortly. Strapped him up on one of the foot pegs with the head off the ground, and it went surprisingly smooth. Only hung up once on a tree. Not sure what his plan was for getting it off the mountain, he had a newer Honda Civic that didn’t look like would fit a deer in the trunk, but he assured me he knew what he was doing from there.
> 
> saw another buck in the back of a truck on the drive out.
> 
> still haven’t figured out where the cows are. But I feel I’m getting closer….


That was nice of ya moose, but as you said, makes me wonder what his plan was all together. It’s got to get gutted somewhere, why not the spot it lays before carrying it out 1.5 miles haha.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Whole may just mean that he didn't cut it up for easier packing. 

In my younger days I just took off hunting, I worried about what I was going to do to get the animal out later. 90% of the deer that I shot I brought out "whole" less guts and a lot of times I would throw it up on my shoulders and start hiking out. I shot a buck one year up Spanish Fork Canyon that I couldn't even budge very easily, I got it about a quarter of a mile before I gave up and hiked out. I brought in some help the next morning and that buck looked half the size that it was the day before. The two of us almost ran out of the canyon with it. 

Now elk were a different story. I still shot them where I found them but I knew that I needed to cut them up into pieces to get them out no matter where I was unless I was next to a road.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

My daughter had a buck tag. We went out Saturday evening and put thenstalk on 10 different buck, most 2 points, one 3 point. and one crazy 4 point. The 1st 2 point we had stalled within 66 yards, to far for her to shoot. The deer had no idea we were there and were feeding to us. Then out of nowhere some dink decided he could be successfull at walking right at that herd of deer through an open field with no cover and spoked them. 🤷‍♂️ oh well. The next day we drove up the dirt road and 2 bucks were right off the trail. I said do you want those and she said yes, so I said let's go. We got within 40 yards, and she missed. I think she had buck fever, it would have been her first buck. Then we chased 6 more bucks that morning and called it a day. Lots of little bucks this year.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Lots of 2 points. Lots of rain. Glad I don't work anymore


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Found some cameras, saw the bucks I wanted at 53 yards but had a crappy window for a shot and decided to hold off, did not see an elk, which was disappointing because they have been in this spot for 12 years and they were not.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Slap That Quack said:


> My daughter had a buck tag. We went out Saturday evening and put thenstalk on 10 different buck, most 2 points, one 3 point. and one crazy 4 point. The 1st 2 point we had stalled within 66 yards, to far for her to shoot. The deer had no idea we were there and were feeding to us. Then out of nowhere some dink decided he could be successfull at walking right at that herd of deer through an open field with no cover and spoked them. 🤷‍♂️ oh well. The next day we drove up the dirt road and 2 bucks were right off the trail. I said do you want those and she said yes, so I said let's go. We got within 40 yards, and she missed. I think she had buck fever, it would have been her first buck. Then we chased 6 more bucks that morning and called it a day. Lots of little bucks this year.


No one ever gets buck fever on their first deer! 🙄 Heck, some folks still get it after their 10th or 20th. Hope she can calm the nerves and connect - sounds like she got alot of practice.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I had a work friend go up above Kamas this weekend. He said he went way up this road that was more of an atv trail or maybe a jeep trail at best. He was absolutely shocked when he found a Kia something or other all the way up there. He wouldn't have even thought it possible to get it up there. He said it was heavily pinstriped and was dragging some broken plastic trim lol.

The driver gets out of the car and approaches him and it's some Post Malone looking dude with tattoos all over his face. Post tells my buddy that he has buddies camping up here and he asks him if he has seen their camper trailer. My friend told him that he was 100 percent certain that nobody had taken a trailer up that road. Post described to my friend where his friends said they were gonna be, and then my friend told him where he figured they were based off that description. The skies were threatening rain, so he told him he might consider getting his car off the mountain before he was no longer able too.

The crowds on the mountain now are bad enough, but even worse is so many of these people are just absolute greenhorns that are completely devoid of any kind of instinct to keep themselves from getting into bad situations up there.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I had a work friend go up above Kamas this weekend. He said he went way up this road that was more of an atv trail or maybe a jeep trail at best. He was absolutely shocked when he found a Kia something or other all the way up there. He wouldn't have even thought it possible to get it up there. He said it was heavily pinstriped and was dragging some broken plastic trim lol.
> 
> The driver gets out of the car and approaches him and it's some Post Malone looking dude with tattoos all over his face. Post tells my buddy that he has buddies camping up here and he asks him if he has seen their camper trailer. My friend told him that he was 100 percent certain that nobody had taken a trailer up that road. Post described to my friend where his friends said they were gonna be, and then my friend told him where he figured they were based off that description. The skies were threatening rain, so he told him he might consider getting his car off the mountain before he was no longer able too.
> 
> The crowds on the mountain now are bad enough, but even worse is so many of these people are just absolute greenhorns that are completely devoid of any kind of instinct to keep themselves from getting into bad situations up there.


That exact situation your friend described about "Post", could work in favor of keeping greenhorns off the mountain. I know if I found myself in stuck situation, I wouldn't go back.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I had a work friend go up above Kamas this weekend. He said he went way up this road that was more of an atv trail or maybe a jeep trail at best. He was absolutely shocked when he found a Kia something or other all the way up there. He wouldn't have even thought it possible to get it up there. He said it was heavily pinstriped and was dragging some broken plastic trim lol.
> 
> The driver gets out of the car and approaches him and it's some Post Malone looking dude with tattoos all over his face. Post tells my buddy that he has buddies camping up here and he asks him if he has seen their camper trailer. My friend told him that he was 100 percent certain that nobody had taken a trailer up that road. Post described to my friend where his friends said they were gonna be, and then my friend told him where he figured they were based off that description. The skies were threatening rain, so he told him he might consider getting his car off the mountain before he was no longer able too.
> 
> The crowds on the mountain now are bad enough, but even worse is so many of these people are just absolute greenhorns that are completely devoid of any kind of instinct to keep themselves from getting into bad situations up there.


‘Natural selection’.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> That exact situation your friend described about "Post", could work in favor of keeping greenhorns off the mountain. I know if I found myself in stuck situation, I wouldn't go back.


That's really not that all uncommon. Someone tells someone where they are going to be camping and then that person tries to find the camper in the dark or the instructions weren't all that good and it ends up bad. We found a Chevy Impala out on Swasey's Leap one year. They were looking for a party that was somewhere along the San Rafael River, but they picked the wrong side. They got the car down the hill but couldn't get it back up. When we found it the car didn't have a single bullet hole in it and had just been left that weekend. From what I understand it has been since towed out of there. 

But here is a video from Matt's Offload Recovery to see how people can get lost.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

MrShane said:


> ‘Natural selection’.


Unfortunately, you, myself, or somebody else who is a little more fit for survival an hour or so outside of town usually has to drop what we are doing and bail these kind of people out of their predicament. I'm all for being a good samaritan and helping out a person in a bind. Especially if it's an older person or a damsel in distress situation. But I really don't like being inconvenienced by sheer stupidity.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Critter said:


> That's really not that all uncommon. Someone tells someone where they are going to be camping and then that person tries to find the camper in the dark or the instructions weren't all that good and it ends up bad. We found a Chevy Impala out on Swasey's Leap one year. They were looking for a party that was somewhere along the San Rafael River, but they picked the wrong side. They got the car down the hill but couldn't get it back up. When we found it the car didn't have a single bullet hole in it and had just been left that weekend. From what I understand it has been since towed out of there.
> 
> But here is a video from Matt's Offload Recovery to see how people can get lost.


That is a really spectacular business idea. With record numbers of idiots tempting fate in the mountains nowadays his services are sure to be in high demand.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

colorcountrygunner said:


> That is a really spectacular business idea. With record numbers of idiots tempting fate in the mountains nowadays his services are sure to be in high demand.


I've watched a number of his videos and can't believe at just how stupid some people are or where they try to take a vehicle that has no business going where they get stuck at.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Critter said:


> I've watched a number of his videos and can't believe at just how stupid some people are or where they try to take a vehicle that has no business going where they get stuck at.


I wasn't even surprised when I heard about two OHVs whipping around a blind turn at 40 mph in the OHV crash thread posted a few days back. Stupidity is the default setting for many these days. You know how people say that "stupidity should be painful." I'm pretty sure in that case it was.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

About ten years ago, I was on the deer rifle hunt on the Fishlake unit. It was midday, I was back in about a mile and a half in a heavily wooded area, when I came across a 15 year old boy screaming his lungs out. Initially, I thought maybe he just killed something and was calling for help but as I watched from a distance, I could see the panic in his eyes, I immediately knew he was lost.

When I walked up to him and asked if he needed help, he was holding back tears and was choked up. He just got flipped around in the trees and didn’t know which direction was which, so I walked him out and straight to his father and grandpa, who were on the dirt road screaming his name. Apparently he had been in there for hours.

I don’t blame the boy in that situation, I blame his father and grandpa for sending an inexperienced boy into thick country alone.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Ray said:


> About ten years ago, I was on the deer rifle hunt on the Fishlake unit. It was midday, I was back in about a mile and a half in a heavily wooded area, when I came across a 15 year old boy screaming his lungs out. Initially, I thought maybe he just killed something and was calling for help but as I watched from a distance, I could see the panic in his eyes, I immediately knew he was lost.
> 
> When I walked up to him and asked if he needed help, he was holding back tears and was chocked up. He just got flipped around in the trees and didn’t know which direction was which, so I walked him out and straight to his father and grandpa, who were on the dirt road screaming his name. Apparently he had been in there for hours.
> 
> I don’t blame the boy in that situation, I blame his father and grandpa for sending an inexperienced boy into thick country alone.


And that boy grew up to be famous country music singer Kane Brown.

I would wager a guess that all of us have at least briefly experienced that "lost in the woods" feeling a time or two before. It sure is unnerving. Especially when it is getting close to dark.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

sooooooooo many people everywhere !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

cdbright said:


> sooooooooo many people everywhere !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have officially changed my stance. You won’t find a bigger advocate for public general hunting opportunities than me, but the 3 season elk tag needs to go. Or at the very least be micro managed, unit by unit, through a draw system (with no points), and only allow a couple hundred tags at most per year. Otherwise, you have to pick your season and stick with it. This is ridiculous.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Opening weekend found me picking shrooms in my elk hunting grounds. Nobody around. Seen this nice 3 pt and wished I had a sliver slingin tag.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i got busted drawing once and was about to drop a 3 X and eat some great steak till my buddy walked out of the woods and scared him away , I about shot my buddy in the leg after that hahaahahahah


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

MooseMeat said:


> I have officially changed my stance. You won’t find a bigger advocate for public general hunting opportunities than me, but the 3 season elk tag needs to go. Or at the very least be micro managed, unit by unit, through a draw system (with no points), and only allow a couple hundred tags at most per year. Otherwise, you have to pick your season and stick with it. This is ridiculous.


So those **** AW and muzzle loader guys have swamped the archery hunt? Unbelievable!


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Unfortunately they have,


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

MooseMeat said:


> I have officially changed my stance. You won’t find a bigger advocate for public general hunting opportunities than me, but the 3 season elk tag needs to go. Or at the very least be micro managed, unit by unit, through a draw system (with no points), and only allow a couple hundred tags at most per year. Otherwise, you have to pick your season and stick with it. This is ridiculous.


Sounds like the DWR's plan of offering "more opportunity" for hunters is working.  

I can only imagine what the woods are looking like with all the camps I've seen the last two weeks. It's crazy, and ain't getting better I'm afraid. Guess one needs to adapt if they want to play the game.


----------



## tmitty (Jun 22, 2020)

I skipped opening weekend and got out for the first time yesterday (23rd). My buddy has a LE bull tag, so I'm hunting with him and hoping I can shoot a spike or cow along the way. We got into bugles in the morning and evening. The bulls were more vocal than I anticipated for so early in the season. We couldn't get any bulls fired up enough to make a play, they seemed to be keeping their distance. Anyone have any calling strategies for early season lone bulls that are answering bugles but moving away? 

We ended up doing a bit of a death march and I was left questioning my 'hobby' choices by the end of the day. Now I'm back in the office, and thinking about when I can get back out.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I was surprised by some empty camps in the area I hunt Sunday morning. One was a prime spot that’s always full. I did have 3 guys come in by me as I was watching a bachelor group of 4 two points and one decent 3 point. I wasn’t interested in killing any of them so I broke off from there and let those guys have at it. I was pretty entertained watching all three of them take the ground of least resistance with no cover and make their stalk on the group of bucks. They were not successful. After that they headed back to truck around 8am and I had the mountain to myself until the bugs chased me off around 1230. Man, they were hostile as hell. I sprayed my clothes down with permethrin before the hunt and they still kicked my ass. I ended up seeing about 30-35 deer 8 of which were bucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jewbacca (Jan 27, 2020)

MooseMeat said:


> I have officially changed my stance. You won’t find a bigger advocate for public general hunting opportunities than me, but the 3 season elk tag needs to go. Or at the very least be micro managed, unit by unit, through a draw system (with no points), and only allow a couple hundred tags at most per year. Otherwise, you have to pick your season and stick with it. This is ridiculous.


I agree the multiseason should go, but since it won't.... I think they should structure it like the Idaho A and B tags. Split the dates so not everyone with the multiseason is out there at the same time.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

I was backed in a spot in full camo and watched a guy come over the ridge right in front of me and get into a cow calling competition with a bird (yes i have done this many times myself), BUT it was more entertaining to watch it happen to someone else this time. Watching like a fly on the wall was fun to see him peak around a tree and cow call, then peak around the other side and do it more, after that he walked 10 feet from me and didn't see me there , i guess my camo is working


----------



## Sidviciouser (9 mo ago)

I had a wedding to attend in the big city so we didn't get out for the weekend. Hunted Mon and Tues morning. My 17yo boy has a buck deer and spike elk tag. He made a move on a spike elk on monday and ended up in the wrong area, backed out to try another day. Tuesday morning we spotted a group of four smaller bucks. He made a stalk and got within 60 yards before they got uncomfortable and moved off. They didn't smell or see him, I assume he was just a little too loud. He was super excited and had a great time with his first real stalk. He's only comfortable out to 40 yards so he's going to have to do a little better next time. We saw a lot of deer and the elk heard is looking great. Fun was had so it was a big success. We will see what tomorrow morning brings.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a special cow/calf tag on irrigated land on the Bear River bottoms that opened for rifle on August 15th.

Opening day I crawled on my hands n knees thru a wet oat field in the fog up to a herd of elk hanging around a sand pit. I shot offhand on my knees and missed. Left my rangefinder in the truck dangit! 

Elk ran off out of sight into a sea of cattails. I walked back to truck (4200 steps on my watch) got my rangefinder and went back to where I shot. It was 356 yards. I guessed 425. Probably shot over it. Looked for blood and found none.

Ther was 20 to 24 elk in the herd.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

cdbright said:


> I was backed in a spot in full camo and watched a guy come over the ridge right in front of me and get into a cow calling competition with a bird (yes i have done this many times myself), BUT it was more entertaining to watch it happen to someone else this time. Watching like a fly on the wall was fun to see him peak around a tree and cow call, then peak around the other side and do it more, after that he walked 10 feet from me and didn't see me there , i guess my camo is working


Good scent cover too.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm loving the stories from 3arabians about the guys marching toward a group of bucks with no cover and cdbright's story about a guy cow calling at a bird while peaking around a tree was absolutely hilarious. Dreaded bowhunter says that Fudd doesn't roam the woods during archery season. Hahahahaha 😆 right. Some of the fuddiest fudds I have ever seen are bowhunters. Go into any old bow shop or archery counter at a big box store the week before the hunt opens and you will see them all buying their Diamond package bows getting ready to haphazardly sling some carbon! Not that there's anything wrong with a Diamond bow. Mine killed a few otc bulls and a couple 4 point bucks before I moved on from it.


----------



## Sidviciouser (9 mo ago)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I'm loving the stories from 3arabians about the guys marching toward a group of bucks with no cover and cdbright's story about a guy cow calling at a bird while peaking around a tree was absolutely hilarious. Dreaded bowhunter says that Fudd doesn't roam the woods during archery season. Hahahahaha 😆 right. Some of the fuddiest fudds I have ever seen are bowhunters. Go into any old bow shop or archery counter at a big box store the week before the hunt opens and you will see them all buying their Diamond package bows getting ready to haphazardly sling some carbon! Not that there's anything wrong with a Diamond bow. Mine killed a few otc bulls and a couple 4 point bucks before I moved on from it.


My boy pushed out a couple small bucks and two guys were full speed running down the road to head them off. They ran right into them. What are they even thinking!? It really is nuts watching these archery road hunters. 

We saw a dozen buck this morning and one really nice one a mile away. We may make a plan for that guy or look him up on the muzzy. We held off on a stalk since someone was already making a plan to move on them. We didn't want to ruin their morning.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Some of the fuddiest fudds I have ever seen are bowhunters.


How do you achieve the title of "Fuddiest Fudd"? 

It seems like it would take real effort.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Catherder said:


> How do you achieve the title of "Fuddiest Fudd"?
> 
> It seems like it would take real effort.


On the contrary, it doesn't take much at all. I think it happens pretty organically for them.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Sidviciouser said:


> My boy pushed out a couple small bucks and two guys were full speed running down the road to head them off. They ran right into them. What are they even thinking!? It really is nuts watching these archery road hunters.
> 
> We saw a dozen buck this morning and one really nice one a mile away. We may make a plan for that guy or look him up on the muzzy. We held off on a stalk since someone was already making a plan to move on them. We didn't want to ruin their morning.


God is great, 🍺 is good, and people are crazy.


----------



## SMuschamp (Nov 16, 2020)

On the third year of taking my bow for a walk I convinced this guy to get in the truck.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

SMuschamp said:


> On the third year of taking my bow for a walk I convinced this guy to get in the truck.
> View attachment 153151
> 
> View attachment 153150
> ...


First one in the board! Nice job!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Very nice !!


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

The first is alway the hardest. They get easier after that


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

Glad to see some good stories of people out hunting. My father in law just died so I can only do extended season by myself now. Still got an Early Rifle Buck Tag for Oct but not able to get out in the field at this time.
Hope some forum members can stick a nice 300 🤠


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

DreadedBowHunter said:


> Glad to see some good stories of people out hunting. My father in law just died so I can only do extended season by myself now. Still got an Early Rifle Buck Tag for Oct but not able to get out in the field at this time.
> Hope some forum members can stick a nice 300 🤠


Sorry for your families loss.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Oct 25, 2021)

Not a great picture, but it was the best I could do by myself. The wife gave me the ok to go out and take a look around the woods. I took her up in that offer and went to a wallow that a neighbor had told me about that produced for him a few years ago. I was able to get to the spot as it was starting to get light and I couldn’t decide where I wanted to sit. Never going to the area and this being my first archery hunt I didn’t know what spot would be best. I had the wind going down the canyon and figured if a bull were to come in it would be from up the canyon. I decided to go on the side where the wallow was as this would provide a closer shot and if the elk decided to walk the trail in the trees I would still be able to get a shot. As I was trying to find a good spot to sit that gave me good shooting lanes I heard a stick crack and when I looked up I had a 4 point rag horn coming in. I still had my bow and pack still on my back. I wasn’t in position at all. I slowly started taking off my pack and getting my bow out and ready. At this time the bull was in the wallow laying down and drinking. I had him at 35 yards but no shot. He climbed out of the wallow and started heading down the canyon. I had one opening that he was heading for at 45 yards. I moved into position and drew my boy back. The bull ended up on the trail that went above my shooting window. I let down my bow and watched him head back up the hill into the trees. It was super cool having a bull that close. I moved spots to give me a better shot on the wallow if another bull were to come into the spot. I could hear some calling that really didn’t sound like an elk and I figured it was another hunter. The calling was wrapping around the meadow I was sitting in and all of a sudden a hunter pops out of the trees. I sat and watched a minute to see if he could see me. I figured if he could see me a elk could too. He worked his way down the meadow and stopped at a little pine tree. He called again and then was looking at his phone. My guess marking the spot on OnX or some other hunting app. He started calling again so I whistled at him which he hurried and looked up at me and waved and started moving off. I stopped him and said he could hunt with me if he wanted as if we were in the same area I figured why not. He told me he had to go and he took off. I waited a while longer and received some work emails that things weren’t great. I was sitting in my spot answering emails as I had just enough service to do so. Then I heard a stick crack. I looked up and again another bull coming from up the canyon right at me. I didn’t move and had the bow laying across my lap. In my head I thought great I missed another opportunity. At this point the bull was at 15 yards still coming right at me. The trail he was on was only a couple feet behind me, and I didn’t know what to do. At 10 yards he turned 90 degrees and headed right for the wallow. I had a pine tree between him and myself so I rises my bow off my lap. The bull was in the wallow drinking and I patiently watched for the right time to draw my bow back. He turned his head behind his body so I drew back and he never knew I was there. I had a 18 yard quarter away shot. When I drew back the pin was right on the money and I let the arrow fly. I smacked him right where I wanted to. The bull jumped out of the wallow and went 15 yards and tipped over dead. I was ecstatic as this is my very first bull elk. I have guided a few elk hunts but never shot a bull myself and it was the very first animal with a bow for me. My brother in law convinced me to buy a bow this spring so I could go out with him, and boy am I glad I did. Even though he had school and I was by myself it was one of the coolest experiences to have a bull that close and to do it with a bow. I will say I got a little spoiled. I had only hunted one day and by 8:30 I had my elk on the ground. It was freaking awesome! The pack out by myself was rough, but well worth it. It is hard to tell in the picture but he is a small 5x6 and I couldn’t be happier.
Last night after school we tried to get my brother in law on a buck he has been after and we were able to get within 50 yards and had the buck bedded down. He was alert and I think he got a glimpse of us as we were sneaking around a bush. He barreled out of there and ran to about 130 yards then stopped to look back. Luckily we still have a minute for him to get his buck. Now, need to get him out for an elk as well.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I love it when you are by yourself and trying to get a good picture, you did pretty good. 

I got rid of the thumbnail for you and made it full size.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

CONGRATS! Way to go on your first archery hunt!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

All these posts make me wish I was heading out to try to fill my tags this weekend instead of going scouting for clients animals.

Well done for those that have tagged out early!

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tail Chaser (Oct 25, 2021)

Critter said:


> I love it when you are by yourself and trying to get a good picture, you did pretty good.
> 
> I got rid of the thumbnail for you and made it full size.


Thanks critter! I had a one year old that was being clingy and wouldn’t let me put him down. I didn’t have time to mess with the picture.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Had some close calls on deer. Just couldn't make it happen. We had a very fun hunt and I hope to make it back out.


----------



## buck (May 27, 2020)

Congrats on the great bulls!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

That's awesome, tail chaser! I would've been pretty discouraged after the other hunter barreled through. Way to stick it out. He probably has no idea the guy he ran into at the wallow killed a bull off it a short time later.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Congrats Tail Chaser - that's a great bull for your first with archery equipment. Given that your neighbor shared the spot with you, I'd assume some steaks will be heading his way? Well done and enjoy the moment!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Gentleman, I would like to request your prayers for Mrs. CCG right now. About this time of year she always becomes severely afflicted with amnesia and forgets what it is I do every single weekend of every single year for the brief period of time the GS archery season is running and I have an unpunched tag in my pocket. Or maybe the forgetfulness is a clever ruse she uses to justify a righteously indignant war against me 🤷‍♂️. Oh, well. One way or another we will navigate these tricky waters and hopefully make it through one more hunting season. I wish you all luck with the elk and deer, and even more luck with your "dear". 
Warm regards,
CCG


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Gentleman, I would like to request your prayers for Mrs. CCG right now. About this time of year she always becomes severely afflicted with amnesia and forgets what it is I do every single weekend of every single year for the brief period of time the GS archery season is running and I have an unpunched tag in my pocket. Or maybe the forgetfulness is a clever ruse she uses to justify a righteously indignant war against me 🤷‍♂️. Oh, well. One way or another we will navigate these tricky waters and hopefully make it through one more hunting season. I wish you all luck with the elk and deer, and even more luck with your "dear".
> Warm regards,
> CCG


I needed this lol I fight the same battle my friend


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

TPrawitt91 said:


> I needed this lol I fight the same battle my friend


Glad to know I am not alone!


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

On our very first date I made it clear to my now wife what hunting season looks like. She said she was on board. I now fight the same battle as you every fall  Happy hunting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearbait49 (Jun 16, 2020)

My son and I spent The 1st 5 days of season down on the fish lake unit Chasing elk. Man did we get into them!! Saw quite a few deer as well. It's not all gloom and doom folks get out and hunt!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Glad to know I am not alone!


I am alone.

But that means I don't have a wife to contend with come hunting season! Being single does have its advantages.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Sometimes all a guy can do is scratch his noggin'(or other parts) and wonder "what made me want to sign up for this"? Best of luck to all those in the midst of battle (myself included)!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

🙏🙏

Prayers sent!! 😉


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

The one that always gets me is, I’ll plan all of my hunts after the draw results, down to the exact days I’ll be gone, will tell my wife which days I’ll be gone, then when it comes time for me to go, she says “you never told me about this hunt” 😂

to be fair, I haven’t told her about sage grouse in WY yet. 😜

luckily, she’s a really good sport and doesn’t cause too much of a stink. Really, just gets jealous she can’t go because of the kids


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Gentleman, I would like to request your prayers for Mrs. CCG right now. About this time of year she always becomes severely afflicted with amnesia and forgets what it is I do every single weekend of every single year for the brief period of time the GS archery season is running and I have an unpunched tag in my pocket. Or maybe the forgetfulness is a clever ruse she uses to justify a righteously indignant war against me . Oh, well. One way or another we will navigate these tricky waters and hopefully make it through one more hunting season. I wish you all luck with the elk and deer, and even more luck with your "dear".
> Warm regards,
> CCG


  my wife has the same disease. She always try’s to plan trips during October. I’ve almost got her trained.  I think


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Good job Tail Chaser. I love the pic with the arrow still in him. Way to stick it out. I’d have probably left after the other hunter.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Glad to know I am not alone!


My wife was always pretty good about it until the November muzzle hunt when that was still for deer. 
THEN she would have her meltdown........and then everything was okay again. 
Now.......she asks, aren't you going hunting this weekend. Can't wait to get rid of me after all these years. When I quit hunting...... we'll prob divorce.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I just buy the wife a plane ticket, car rental and hotel in Oregon for two weeks so she can see her Son and visit x inlaws. Found it to be cheaper than the two divorces I've had.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Gentleman, I would like to request your prayers for Mrs. CCG right now. About this time of year she always becomes severely afflicted with amnesia and forgets what it is I do every single weekend of every single year for the brief period of time the GS archery season is running and I have an unpunched tag in my pocket. Or maybe the forgetfulness is a clever ruse she uses to justify a righteously indignant war against me 🤷‍♂️. Oh, well. One way or another we will navigate these tricky waters and hopefully make it through one more hunting season. I wish you all luck with the elk and deer, and even more luck with your "dear".
> Warm regards,
> CCG


Last night as me and my wife were getting into bed, she asked me “where are you going tomorrow and what time do you think you’ll be home?”. I replied with “I’m not. Screw bowhunting”. A look of shock and confusion filled her face. She replied with a “….it’s only the 2nd weekend and you’re really not going??”. I replied with a “yeah I’m staying home to help with the kids, figured you could use a break”. (Been a stressful few months for her trying to juggle full time mom and wife, as well as working 50 hours a week).

I think after telling her that and staying home today, I can go hunting whenever I want for as long as I want, for the rest of the season 😎 (not that I couldn’t do that before, but now I really have her in my favor)


----------



## Wbrim (Sep 5, 2021)

Well, I’ve been hitting it pretty hard trying to turn up a buck this year. Burnt up a lot of my PTO. I had a few nice ones found during summer, but they got wise and haven’t shown up for a couple weeks.

Today tho, I glasses up a small group that got me excited. I think I saw the biggest buck I’ve ever seen with a tag in my pocket. Then, the sun hit him and he took off over the ridge and I just couldn’t turn him up again. I was pretty sure where he was headed, so I went to meet him. He must have had other plans, because neither he nor the other 3 bucks with him showed up. 

After seeing a whole lot of does, and just a couple little bucks, it sure was nice to finally see some good ones.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Went and chased some elk today with my son - got close, but couldn’t seal the deal.

Great day out in the woods!


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Back at it again this evening. The boy had some student body officer duties he couldn’t get out of this morning so we went this afternoon. Got him on a nice two point at 43 yards with a shooting lane but that deer just wouldn’t turn. It was quartering toward him and just didn’t present the shot. Then with our last hour of light we decided to move toward some elk we had seen earlier. Figured we might run into them or perhaps some more deer. We heard a bull or two bugling and finally bumped a few cows just before end of shooting light. We were being a bit aggressive because we were running out of daylight. Fun to hear some of the elk starting to fire off and getting closer each time for the boy to close the deal on a deer. Hope to have some success to report after our next outing.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Boy, what another wet one it was! I hustled down after work as fast as I could to make the evening hunt and was greeted by rain which shot down that idea. My Saturday morning hunt got rained on, then my Saturday evening hunt got rained on. When I was walking back out on Saturday evening I felt like Forrest Gump in Vietnam when he was talking about the stinging rain, sideways rain, rain that comes back in your face, and big ol' fat rain! At least I didn't get lit up by Charlie once the sun came back out. I will usually do a Sunday morning hunt before packing up and heading back home for my work week, but I was so sick and tired of being soggy and wet by this morning that I packed my stuff and hit the road. Probably missed an opportunity, but oh well. When I got in service I called Mrs. CCG and told her that I missed her and wanted to spend some time with her before I had to go back to work  (not entirely a fib). When I got home I did a Costco run with her where I didn't bitch or complain even once, and let her go pretty crazy with the spending without trying to reign her in. I have to get some good boy points due to my plans for next weekend. I'm not taking any vacation time for the hunts this year, but I got a 4 day weekend Friday through Monday next week that will be my big hurrah to try to get it done.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Great weather and lots of good food and laughs with friends and family. Oh, and the hunting was good! No killing but the hunting was good! All the fun and no work after.

As a side note it looked like a lot of camps who have been there since the hunt began were pulling out. Either tags filled or frustrated. Who knows in this weather they aren't hanging in trees for long.

BTW CCG, keep doing what you are doing. It make take a few years but your wife will get your priorities straightened out


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Took my son up Parley's canyon to try and fill his antlerless deer any weapon tag a couple times last week. Thurs night, we had a doe inside 100 yards, but she came in downwind and blew at us for a good 10 minutes. Saw her, but there was just too much brush to make a good shot. Walking out, there were a couple deer in a natural gas cut, but upon further inspection, they were both smaller bucks. My son loved that - his comment was "why is it always the bucks that just stand there and look at you"? I was just glad we didn't have to clean a deer that night.

Sat morning we headed back to the same spot and right after shooting light, I saw a couple racks above the grass in the cut. One was a very nice 4 pt that would have gotten shot with the right tag in hand! A couple minutes later, a doe popped out at 150 yds, but I had left my son briefly to check just over the other side of the cut. I booked it back and he had seen the doe but no shot presented itself. She then popped out of the oak brush directly across from us around 120 yds but promply disappeared again before my son could get lined up (he seems to think that shooting surfaces should be table flat and has a hard time adjusting when this isn't so). Finally she pops out again and walks right across the cut just under a 100 yds. This time he was was ready and as soon as she turned broadside, he touched one off and the 180 grain soft point did the rest. He hit her low on the shoulder, but the bullet blew thru the bone and actually took out her heart. She ran thru the cut and tipped over in the oakbrush about 35-40 yds from where he shot her. This was his first experience with a blood trail too, and it was cool to see the excitement in his eyes when he found her. a nice dry doe - couldn't have turned out better. We'll be processing her tonight. Lots of hamburger along with steaks from the straps.

Now he has his Deseret cow tag to fill in Nov. Both these deer and elk tags will be his first of both species (hopefully if the elk cooperate).


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome - congrats to you both!


----------



## Sidviciouser (9 mo ago)

Bearbait49 said:


> My son and I spent The 1st 5 days of season down on the fish lake unit Chasing elk. Man did we get into them!! Saw quite a few deer as well. It's not all gloom and doom folks get out and hunt!


Any bull archery or spike? I'm wondering how it's going down there. We have two rifle tags for the mid season. We have it all scouted, but I wonder how spooked the elk are looking. I just don't know where everything will be come Oct 8th.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

I got a great reminder this afternoon, on a valuable lesson that I learned years ago, but due to the way this archery season has gone, I was caught slacking and ALMOST lost the entire opportunity because of it.

with as hot as the weather has been this week, combined with almost no moon, I figured the elk would be hitting water early evenings. I had time this afternoon to go hunt after work, but because of time, I was limited to where I could go. I decided to go try the easiest and closest stand, just for fun. I haven’t been in there yet at all this year and was curious to see if any elk were using that spring right now. It’s a hit or miss spot. Some years they live in there all fall. Other years, elk want nothing to do with it. I got to the spot I park my bike at 5:05. I hadn’t walked 20 feet when I saw FRESH elk tracks on the trail headed down to the spring. On a normal hunt, I would have got my bow off my pack, got my range finder and release out and been ready to go. But like a dummy that’s been 0 for 7 so far this year and have been on fresh tracks the entire time but can’t find a cow, I figured I was safe to not get things ready until I was at the stand. that was Lesson #1 that I was about to relearned. As I cut off the trail to drop into the pines my stand is in, my phone started ringing. It was my wife. We had been playing phone tag all day, but since I wanted to be quiet, I started a lengthy text to her as I was walking the final 50 yards to my stand, not paying attention to my surroundings. That’s lesson #2 I was about to relearn. As I was finishing my text, I had got into the shade and was nearing the stand, when I looked up to the tree I was headed to. Upon doing so, I made eye contact with a spike bull, literally bedded at the base of the tree I was going to, not 15 yards away from me. He jumped up and bolted to my left, down hill, causing and explosion of elk in all directions around me. Most of them went left with the spike, but I did hear a couple up above me go to the right and then stop. Feeling like a complete idiot, I threw my pack off, got all my chit together and ready, and sat still. I knew the elk had just jumped up, ran a little ways and stopped just out of sight. I waited 10 minutes and gave a soft cow call. Immediately I got a response from the ones uphill from me, to my right. I figured with only 1 of them actually seeing me and the rest clueless as to what happened, I might have a chance to resurrect the whole opportunity I had just blown. I called again and got another response, but this time it was closer. I ranged a tree in the shooting lane I anticipated them coming through. 42 yards. I called again. At this point I could see 2 elk coming down off the hill, headed in my direction. I drew back and waited. As the cow and calf got to the tree I ranged, I felt the wind hit the back of my neck. Instantly they both hit the brakes and stared my direction. The cow was almost entirely blocked by deadfall, trees and brush. No shot at all. The calf however, was wide open. Knowing this deal was over with at this point and they were about to leave for a new zip code, I thought to myself “WWJCD?” (What Would Johnny Cake Do?). i was by myself and didnt want to make 4 trips in and out of there to get one out if I could avoid it… The calf was head on, but at that range, I can hit dimes all day. So I buried that 40 yard pin on its chest and started squeezing the trigger. The bow went off and I watched that arrow hit exactly where I was aiming. On impact, it locked that elk up to where it couldn’t even move. It just stood there for 10 seconds, spraying blood out both ends, then spun and dirt faced. Again, you could hear elk taking off in all directions, but this time they weren’t stopping anymore to see what was going on. At 5:23, my 2022 elk hunt was over.

so the moral of this story is, always be ready, pay attention to your surroundings and wait until you are in your stand to send out texts.

Oh, and rage broadheads are still absolutely wicked!


----------



## SMuschamp (Nov 16, 2020)

Congrats! Also - those wraps are awesome!


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

MooseMeat said:


> I got a great reminder this afternoon, on a valuable lesson that I learned years ago, but due to the way this archery season has gone, I was caught slacking and ALMOST lost the entire opportunity because of it.
> 
> with as hot as the weather has been this week, combined with almost no moon, I figured the elk would be hitting water early evenings. I had time this afternoon to go hunt after work, but because of time, I was limited to where I could go. I decided to go try the easiest and closest stand, just for fun. I haven’t been in there yet at all this year and was curious to see if any elk were using that spring right now. It’s a hit or miss spot. Some years they live in there all fall. Other years, elk want nothing to do with it. I got to the spot I park my bike at 5:05. I hadn’t walked 20 feet when I saw FRESH elk tracks on the trail headed down to the spring. On a normal hunt, I would have got my bow off my pack, got my range finder and release out and been ready to go. But like a dummy that’s been 0 for 7 so far this year and have been on fresh tracks the entire time but can’t find a cow, I figured I was safe to not get things ready until I was at the stand. that was Lesson #1 that I was about to relearned. As I cut off the trail to drop into the pines my stand is in, my phone started ringing. It was my wife. We had been playing phone tag all day, but since I wanted to be quiet, I started a lengthy text to her as I was walking the final 50 yards to my stand, not paying attention to my surroundings. That’s lesson #2 I was about to relearn. As I was finishing my text, I had got into the shade and was nearing the stand, when I looked up to the tree I was headed to. Upon doing so, I made eye contact with a spike bull, literally bedded at the base of the tree I was going to, not 15 yards away from me. He jumped up and bolted to my left, down hill, causing and explosion of elk in all directions around me. Most of them went left with the spike, but I did hear a couple up above me go to the right and then stop. Feeling like a complete idiot, I threw my pack off, got all my chit together and ready, and sat still. I knew the elk had just jumped up, ran a little ways and stopped just out of sight. I waited 10 minutes and gave a soft cow call. Immediately I got a response from the ones uphill from me, to my right. I figured with only 1 of them actually seeing me and the rest clueless as to what happened, I might have a chance to resurrect the whole opportunity I had just blown. I called again and got another response, but this time it was closer. I ranged a tree in the shooting lane I anticipated them coming through. 42 yards. I called again. At this point I could see 2 elk coming down off the hill, headed in my direction. I drew back and waited. As the cow and calf got to the tree I ranged, I felt the wind hit the back of my neck. Instantly they both hit the brakes and stared my direction. The cow was almost entirely blocked by deadfall, trees and brush. No shot at all. The calf however, was wide open. Knowing this deal was over with at this point and they were about to leave for a new zip code, I thought to myself “WWJCD?” (What Would Johnny Cake Do?). i was by myself and didnt want to make 4 trips in and out of there to get one out if I could avoid it… The calf was head on, but at that range, I can hit dimes all day. So I buried that 40 yard pin on its chest and started squeezing the trigger. The bow went off and I watched that arrow hit exactly where I was aiming. On impact, it locked that elk up to where it couldn’t even move. It just stood there for 10 seconds, spraying blood out both ends, then spun and dirt faced. Again, you could hear elk taking off in all directions, but this time they weren’t stopping anymore to see what was going on. At 5:23, my 2022 elk hunt was over.
> View attachment 153217
> ...


Congrats on filling your tag. I'm sure Mr great Alaskan hunter will be proud of you.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats MM. I to like the wraps! I saw a truck driving down the road yesterday that was flying a flag that had the same saying. Just smiled and chuckled.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice! You didn't say anything about this one having spots like last year's calf, but you partially redeemed yourself!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

MooseMeat said:


> So I buried that 40 yard pin on its chest and started squeezing the trigger. The bow went off and I watched that arrow hit exactly where I was aiming. On impact, it locked that elk up to where it couldn’t even move. It just stood there for 10 seconds, spraying blood out both ends, then spun and dirt faced.
> 
> Again, you could hear elk taking off in all directions, but this time they weren’t stopping anymore to see what was going on. At 5:23, my 2022 elk hunt was over.
> View attachment 153217
> ...


----------



## laughfactor (5 mo ago)

3arabians said:


> I was surprised by some empty camps in the area I hunt Sunday morning. One was a prime spot that’s always full. I did have 3 guys come in by me as I was watching a bachelor group of 4 two points and one decent 3 point. I wasn’t interested in killing any of them so I broke off from there and let those guys have at it. I was pretty entertained watching all three of them take the ground of least resistance with no cover and make their stalk on the group of bucks. They were not successful. After that they headed back to truck around 8am and I had the mountain to myself until the bugs chased me off around 1230. Man, they were hostile as hell. I sprayed my clothes down with permethrin before the hunt and they still kicked my ass. I ended up seeing about 30-35 deer 8 of which were bucks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Consider trying straight picaridin. The downside of permethrin is that they can still bite you. They just die afterwards. That's my understanding. Picaridin is scentless after application and very effective at keeping away biting nasties. I usually get it at CAL Ranch.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Nice! You didn't say anything about this one having spots like last year's calf, but you partially redeemed yourself!


That’s because this one didn’t have spots 😎 it was a pretty large bull calf that had shed its spotted summer coat already. I did see another calf shortly afterwards that still had its spots. Had the one I shot still had spots, I would have let it walk.









the mods are still a bunch of fun haters I see… everyone is so soft these days.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

MooseMeat said:


> That’s because this one didn’t have spots 😎 it was a pretty large bull calf that had shed its spotted summer coat already. I did see another calf shortly afterwards that still had its spots. Had the one I shot still had spots, I would have let it walk.
> View attachment 153223
> 
> 
> the mods are still a bunch of fun haters I see… everyone is so soft these days.


Congrats man! Way to get it done. That is gonna be good eating!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Congrats Moose, and way to keep it together. Even with what went wrong, you were able to salvage it and get to the happy ending. Great story to tell around the campfire for years to come!


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

SMuschamp said:


> Congrats! Also - those wraps are awesome!


What are these ‘wraps’ you are referencing?


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

MrShane said:


> What are these ‘wraps’ you are referencing?


Picture was taken down


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

MrShane said:


> What are these ‘wraps’ you are referencing?


Let's just say they said the meaning of "let's go Brandon".


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

MrShane said:


> What are these ‘wraps’ you are referencing?


here’s an edited version so the liberal snowflakes on here don’t have to find a safe space after seeing such a graphic picture


----------



## jbseamus83 (Oct 5, 2021)

Congrats Moose. Quick thinking once you 'woke up' to know exactly where those cows went and give them a call to bring them in. Yeah, you made some mistakes, but you also salvaged it and made the most of it. Good work!


----------



## SMuschamp (Nov 16, 2020)

MrShane said:


> What are these ‘wraps’ you are referencing?


EDIT - see MM's more PC photo above


----------



## callofthewild2 (May 10, 2021)

i for one endorse the wraps.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Getting some $3.94 per gallon gas before I head out. Earlier this year there's no way I would have ever thought I would get gas below 4 dollars per gallon in Labor Day weekend. Thanks, Joe! 😉


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

You guys are going to get Paddler all fired up
 .


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

2full said:


> You guys are going to get Paddler all fired up
> .


I can’t care any less if his feelings are hurt in any way, about any topic. The more he is irritated, annoyed or upset about anything, the better.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Getting some $3.94 per gallon gas before I head out. Earlier this year there's no way I would have ever thought I would get gas below 4 dollars per gallon in Labor Day weekend. Thanks, Joe! 😉


I hear this "crap" that fuel prices have dropped 40-80 cents a gallon. OMG!!!!!! Do you not understand it's still $1.00-$2.00 more than it was in 2020? Talk about being conditioned.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> I hear this "crap" that fuel prices have dropped 40-80 cents a gallon. OMG!!!!!! Do you not understand it's still $1.00-$2.00 more than it was in 2020? Talk about being conditioned.


There was not the need for gas in 2020 like there is now, that may have something to do with price


----------



## Bearbait49 (Jun 16, 2020)

Sidviciouser said:


> Any bull archery or spike? I'm wondering how it's going down there. We have two rifle tags for the mid season. We have it all scouted, but I wonder how spooked the elk are looking. I just don't know where everything will be come Oct 8th.


Just general archery elk tags


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> I hear this "crap" that fuel prices have dropped 40-80 cents a gallon. OMG!!!!!! Do you not understand it's still $1.00-$2.00 more than it was in 2020? Talk about being conditioned.


I was already "conditioned" to these gas prices during the summer of 2012 when I was paying $3.89 per gallon.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I was already "conditioned" to these gas prices during the summer of 2012 when I was paying $3.89 per gallon.


I saw gas for 3.87 today. That’s the cheapest I’ve seen it in a long time. I’m sure we can thank Brandon and all his hard work for bringing prices back down.


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

More to come. Got it done yesterday!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

prumpf said:


> View attachment 153262
> More to come. Got it done yesterday!


C’mon man - it’s been like 15 hours since you posted the pic and still no story!! 😉😉

Congrats on the success - so cool!!

Went for a drive last night and the bulls were on fire bugling! The best time of year is here!!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> Went for a drive last night and the bulls were on fire bugling! The best time of year is here!!


I swear the bulls where I hunt are always the last to get the memo. I always hear a week or two of reports like this before they decide to make their first peep.


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

After a grueling 1000ft climb and couple miles in we were at the peak at first light. Immediately heard bulls piping off in the drainage we were hunting and had been scouting. I had 2 close encounters this season here before. 

The bulls were bugling all morning and once the thermals were consistent it was time to put a stalk on. I went down about 800ft and got within 150 yards of a bull and ripped one, he immediately cut me off and 2 other bulls chimed in on the action. After doing this for 45 min and trying to get him closer he decided to walk off. He didn’t wind or see me, and all bulls were still going. This is at 10:30am and it’s hot. My buddy was glassing on the other side and he saw a bull in a wallow. We met up had a quick bite and after running into a sleeping black bear went over to the wallow. Our bugle was interrupted by a bull not far off, and another one height on the ridge. My buddy dropped back 100 yards and cow called. That bull could not hold it together hearing those cow calls. Two bulls calling and we are in the middle trying to get one to come in. We focused on the one close by, he was racking and after a couple min I could hear him crashing through the downfall. I got a glimpse at his size and knew he was a shooter. A few moments later he was in a little opening 40 yards away and my arrow went it’s way. He was hit ran a little bit and turned around. I put another one in him, 1:05pm.

We waited 30 min at the wallow and wanted to make our way over to where he stood, but right then we heard something walking through the brush. After a couple min a 6x6 walks out, drinks and wallows right in front of us. We waited until he walked off and started to track. 10 min and 127yards later we found him and life was never better.

After taking him apart and deboning the meat we were shuffeling the first patch of meat up the hillside, shoot we are 5 miles in and have a 700 yard straight up stretch in front of us. Going back for round 2 we were by the carcass at 7:30pm and had multiple bulls walk through the area towards the water, the closest one came 15 yards to us and had no idea we were there.

We left everything hanging in a pine we shuffled the first load to and hiked out. Got back to camp by 11pm. Next morning 3 other hunters that we had just met sacrificed there hunting time to get him out. Great experience, even better people and friends!

Here he is, I got him scored by a taxidermist. Let’s see who can come closest.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

prumpf said:


> After a grueling 1000ft climb and couple miles in we were at the peak at first light. Immediately heard bulls piping off in the drainage we were hunting and had been scouting. I had 2 close encounters this season here before.
> 
> The bulls were bugling all morning and once the thermals were consistent it was time to put a stalk on. I went down about 800ft and got within 150 yards of a bull and ripped one, he immediately cut me off and 2 other bulls chimed in on the action. After doing this for 45 min and trying to get him closer he decided to walk off. He didn’t wind or see me, and all bulls were still going. This is at 10:30am and it’s hot. My buddy was glassing on the other side and he saw a bull in a wallow. We met up had a quick bite and after running into a sleeping black bear went over to the wallow. Our bugle was interrupted by a bull not far off, and another one height on the ridge. My buddy dropped back 100 yards and cow called. That bull could not hold it together hearing those cow calls. Two bulls calling and we are in the middle trying to get one to come in. We focused on the one close by, he was racking and after a couple min I could hear him crashing through the downfall. I got a glimpse at his size and knew he was a shooter. A few moments later he was in a little opening 40 yards away and my arrow went it’s way. He was hit ran a little bit and turned around. I put another one in him, 1:05pm.
> 
> ...


327


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Way to go, prumpf! I'm no good at these things, and only having one picture at one angle makes it tough, but I'll give it a go...327.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Honest to God didn't see Moose post 327 a second before I did. I guess if Moose had the exact same guess I feel good about it.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

331

Awesome bull! Congrats!


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

prumpf said:


> After a grueling 1000ft climb and couple miles in we were at the peak at first light. Immediately heard bulls piping off in the drainage we were hunting and had been scouting. I had 2 close encounters this season here before.
> 
> The bulls were bugling all morning and once the thermals were consistent it was time to put a stalk on. I went down about 800ft and got within 150 yards of a bull and ripped one, he immediately cut me off and 2 other bulls chimed in on the action. After doing this for 45 min and trying to get him closer he decided to walk off. He didn’t wind or see me, and all bulls were still going. This is at 10:30am and it’s hot. My buddy was glassing on the other side and he saw a bull in a wallow. We met up had a quick bite and after running into a sleeping black bear went over to the wallow. Our bugle was interrupted by a bull not far off, and another one height on the ridge. My buddy dropped back 100 yards and cow called. That bull could not hold it together hearing those cow calls. Two bulls calling and we are in the middle trying to get one to come in. We focused on the one close by, he was racking and after a couple min I could hear him crashing through the downfall. I got a glimpse at his size and knew he was a shooter. A few moments later he was in a little opening 40 yards away and my arrow went it’s way. He was hit ran a little bit and turned around. I put another one in him, 1:05pm.
> 
> ...


Congrats on a great bull. Sounds like you had a fun hunt.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

He’s going to come in somewhere between 314-319.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

321
Nice bull. Congrats.


----------



## LukeS (May 27, 2017)

Sweet archery bull! Congrats. I will guess 317.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have found that judging bulls from pictures is quite hard.

My 343 bull looks quite small and I have a picture of a 395 bull that looks closer to 350.

Congrats on the bull 

I in at 335

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

310ish


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

He came out to 336.75. He had a lot of mass, excited to see how old he was.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

prumpf said:


> He came out to 336.75. He had a lot of mass, excited to see how old he was.


How'd you get that 
.75 at the end? It's suppose to be in eigths..



Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

336 6/8

Haha, I am from Germany and the decimal still feels a lot more comfortable lol


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I like how we all guessed in the 310 to 331 range and he was just outside of it. If this were on facebook there would've been a window from 250 to 380


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

prumpf said:


> 336 6/8
> 
> Haha, I am from Germany and the decimal still feels a lot more comfortable lol



Sooooo 8553.45mm ?

-DallanC


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

DallanC said:


> Sooooo 8553.45mm ?
> 
> -DallanC


Someone here gets me. 😂


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Score in inches doesn't really matter does it? Not in my book anyway. It's a trophy and by the grin on your face, your happy with the score.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> Score in inches doesn't really matter does it? Not in my book anyway. It's a trophy and by the grin on your face, your happy with the score.


I feel too many people get caught up in the inches of an animal. There's so much more to a hunt than just a measurement.


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Oh yea I would have shot a smaller one too. I didn’t even know how to score it that’s why I had the taxerdermist score it. Just a fun game to play. A lot more excited about the meat than the inches.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Well...... I screwed up and took this one last night. Was on my way back to the cabin at the end of the days hunt and this one wandered by me. He wasn't what I thought he was. The 'ol excitement got to me again !!
With the velvet hanging on the antlers it looked cool, and he looked big. He is 26" wide, but doesn't have much in the way of forks. But, he is my overall best archery buck to date. Was looking for a little better on the first year of a dedicated tag. Oh well 😁
There was a window in the saplings at about 40 yards and he stopped in it. I had to make a quick decision. Didn't get a chance to bino or rangefind him. Put the 40 pin behind the shoulder and let it fly. Knew I had hit him hard with way he ran off on his death march with his head down.
I had about an hour of light left so I looked for my arrow for a few minutes with no luck finding it.
So I headed back to the cabin to get some help finding and getting him out, and to get the truck. We got back to the spot I marked with about 30 mins of light left. Looked for the arrow again for a little bit, still couldn't find it. So I started going where he had headed hoping to find some blood. Found good blood within about 60-70 yards. Looked down the draw and he was laying maybe 30 yards away, he was done. I had double lunged him. Was glad he didn't go far !! Only took about 10 mins to find him. Never did find my arrow.
Got him cleaned (prob my fastest cleaning job ever), and could drag him whole downhill to a trail that was fairly close. The drag back uphill wouldn't have been fun. Got him loaded in the truck just after dark. Worked out pretty well. I was afraid is was going to be a long night.
Hopefully we can get the velvet to stay on when we do the Euro on him. Lost some of it on the drag out.
















I didn't grab my phone in the rush to find him before dark. So I didn't get any field pics.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2full said:


> Well...... I screwed up and took this one last night. Was on my way back to the cabin at the end of the days hunt and this one wandered by me. He wasn't what I thought he was. The 'ol excitement got to me again !!
> With the velvet hanging on the antlers it looked cool, and he looked big. He is 26" wide, but doesn't have much in the way of forks. But, he is my overall best archery buck to date. Was looking for a little better on the first year of a dedicated tag. Oh well 😁
> There was a window in the saplings at about 40 yards and he stopped in it. I had to make a quick decision. Didn't get a chance to bino or rangefind him. Put the 40 pin behind the shoulder and let it fly. Knew I had hit him hard with way he ran off on his death march with his head down.
> I had about an hour of light left so I looked for my arrow for a few minutes with no luck finding it.
> ...


Awesome! I remember after your last buck, there was some talk about hanging it up. Glad to see you talked some sense into yourself! Major style points for the hat!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Cool looking buck with all that velvet hanging off - congrats!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Great looking buck. I'd of wasted a first year DH tag on it for sure.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

prumpf said:


> 336 6/8
> 
> Haha, I am from Germany and the decimal still feels a lot more comfortable lol


He’s closer to 320 than 340… he’s a nice bull either way, but taxidermists know how to stretch a tape almost as good as a mossback guide


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

2full said:


> Well...... I screwed up and took this one last night. Was on my way back to the cabin at the end of the days hunt and this one wandered by me. He wasn't what I thought he was. The 'ol excitement got to me again !!
> With the velvet hanging on the antlers it looked cool, and he looked big. He is 26" wide, but doesn't have much in the way of forks. But, he is my overall best archery buck to date. Was looking for a little better on the first year of a dedicated tag. Oh well 😁
> There was a window in the saplings at about 40 yards and he stopped in it. I had to make a quick decision. Didn't get a chance to bino or rangefind him. Put the 40 pin behind the shoulder and let it fly. Knew I had hit him hard with way he ran off on his death march with his head down.
> I had about an hour of light left so I looked for my arrow for a few minutes with no luck finding it.
> ...


Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Great buck! Congrats on the kill and easy processing


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats to those who are finding success. It's makes it hard to wait for my hunts to start.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

@2full how do you feel about the elk numbers up there this year? I'm having a decent hunt and finding fair numbers of elk, but last year and especially this year I'm starting to feel like all the Zion cow tags the dwr has been issuing is starting to have the desired effect and I'm not into them as thick as I have been in years prior. I wonder what an "at objective" elk herd for Zion looks like in the eyes of the dwr. I remember back in the day when seeing an elk up there felt like seeing a unicorn. I really hope we aren't going back to that, but I am a little worried that maybe we are.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm not seeing a lot this year. Haven't seen any in over 2 weeks. They have been coming thru less often. They slaughtered the cows last year around my area. It was a accessable for quite a while in early winter. The experts have been saying for a while that the Zion unit was over objective. And many of the landowners don't like them around because of what they do to fences. 
They did cut the landowner cow tags down some for this year.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

From the time of about 2014 up until just a couple of years or so back the elk hunting was really great. I guess maybe it was a little too good to be true for the long term. I would just hope that there is a happy medium between the way it was during that time and the time that you only saw elk once in a blue moon. Maybe I will try to get contact info for a dwr biologist and ask some questions. The thought of any semblance of decent elk hunting going away again up there really saddens me. I hope they really pump the brakes on the cow tags hard next year. But....


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know why I didn't think to look at the elk management plan pdf, but the elk herd objective on the Zion unit is a measly 300. That's about what the numbers were throughout the 90s and 2000s when the hunting was so poor. So, lets give that a generous 20:100 bull to cow ratio and we are looking at a sad 60 bulls on the entire unit. I talked to a biologist and he told me they did a count in February of 2021 and estimated the herd size to be at about 800 head. I wonder how far we are down from that after dudes with cow tags were blasting away at them on a mountain that was nearly snowless until Christmas last year. Another year or two of that and we will probably be at objective again and the Zion unit will once again be the bottom of the dumpster elk unit it was when I was growing up. Oh, well. Spikes on the tushars might be fun.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, I would have a pic of a nice raggy 5 to show you guys if my @ssburgers didn't kick in and cause me to violate my own rule about not getting impatient and giving up on sitting water.

Can I at least get some cred points for a chicken and some berries?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice. We were out looking at a new area for moose last night, ran across a "chicken" on the way out... I'd thrown in my wife's new Tristar shotgun. She bagged not only her first grouse but her first kill with that shotgun. Was fun.

-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Nice. We were out looking at a new area for moose last night, ran across a "chicken" on the way out... I'd thrown in my wife's new Tristar shotgun. She bagged not only her first grouse but her first kill with that shotgun. Was fun.
> 
> -DallanC


Nice! This was the second time I ran into this little group of chickens. I came back again with a shotgun to see if I could get one or two more but, couldn't find them again.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Nice! This was the second time I ran into this little group of chickens. I came back again with a shotgun to see if I could get one or two more but, couldn't find them again.


That's the way that it always is. I ran into a group of duskeys a few years ago, there must of been 30 or so of them. I headed to camp to get the shotgun and by the time that I had gotten back 15 or 20 minutes later I couldn't find a single one of them It is too bad that it isn't legal to shoot them in Utah with a rifle. 😇


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Critter said:


> That's the way that it always is. I ran into a group of duskeys a few years ago, there must of been 30 or so of them. I headed to camp to get the shotgun and by the time that I had gotten back 15 or 20 minutes later I couldn't find a single one of them It is too bad that it isn't legal to shoot them in Utah with a rifle. 😇


My dad always forbade me from shooting their heads off with a rifle. Legas reasons for one, but he also figured that a centerfire rifle bullet was too expensive to waste on a grouse. When you figure how many shells a hunter spends for each dove bagged it kind of makes the ammo cost argument null and void. Heck, I have sacrificed a $25 broadhead/arrow combo on a grouse before and I would do it again. We aren't here for a long time, we're here for a good time.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

colorcountrygunner said:


> My dad always forbade me from shooting their heads off with a rifle. Legas reasons for one, but he also figured that a centerfire rifle bullet was too expensive to waste on a grouse. When you figure how many shells a hunter spends for each dove bagged it kind of makes the ammo cost argument null and void. Heck, I have sacrificed a $25 broadhead/arrow combo on a grouse before and I would do it again. We aren't here for a long time, we're here for a good time.


I was elk hunting one year and after a couple of days of long hikes and seeing nothing I was headed back to the truck walking through a bunch of sagebrush when a cottontail jumped up. I put the stalk on him and took a shot. One of my hunting partners asked me what I was shooting at and I told him. Since I was using my .340 Weatherby he mentioned that it was a little bit of overkill and that I had wasted a rabbit since they couldn't be anything left. I showed him the headless rabbit and said that I had to have something for dinner. I also mentioned to him that shot placement is key when hunting small game with a large caliber and powerful rifle. 

As for grouse up until a few years ago I had killed more with rifles, rocks, and stick than I had with a shotgun. But here in Colorado you can hunt them with whatever you have in your hands. It does limit shotguns to 10 ga or smaller.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

colorcountrygunner said:


> My dad always forbade me from shooting their heads off with a rifle. Legas reasons for one, but he also figured that a centerfire rifle bullet was too expensive to waste on a grouse. When you figure how many shells a hunter spends for each dove bagged it kind of makes the ammo cost argument null and void. Heck, I have sacrificed a $25 broadhead/arrow combo on a grouse before and I would do it again. We aren't here for a long time, we're here for a good time.


I keep a "waster" arrow in my quiver at all times just for those types of situations......pine hens, skunks, rock chucks, etc. Have had the same one for years. I can't believe that I've never lost or ruined it. 
It makes it fun when a person gets bored about mid morning and animals quit moving around and I'm heading back to the cabin/camp.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2full said:


> I keep a "waster" arrow in my quiver at all times just for those types of situations......pine hens, skunks, rock chucks, etc. Have had the same one for years. I can't believe that I've never lost or ruined it.
> It makes it fun when a person gets bored about mid morning and animals quit moving around and I'm heading back to the cabin/camp.


When I did this I actually had a couple waster arrows that I had already lost. Got into the chickens pretty good that day and wasn't gonna pass up a good opportunity just because my waster arrows were gone haha.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hit another moose scouting spot... yet another Grouse for the wife. The one Monday was a Ruffed, tonights was the biggest Blue I've ever seen. She's really liking that semi-auto 20.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

She shot another grouse last night. IDK how well the season will be for other species, but we're having grouse dinners every night now.

-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like the new Tristar has some good mojo.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Sounds like the new Tristar has some good mojo.


Yep! I'm really surprised how well it works, very reliable. I'd recommend one to anyone on a budget.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I was looking at some 20 autoloaders yesterday at Sportsmans and they had the tristar. One guy (customer) said it was junk, that his buddy got one for his daughter and has nothing but trouble with it. Keeps jamming up and wont eject shells. IDK, I guess every manufacture can have a group of weapons come off the line as lemons. I dang near got the CZ 20 O/U for the grand daughter.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We've shot it a ton at skeet, never had a jam... it ejects hulls so far they are hard to find. Its like anything, people need to clean'em to keep'em running right. No different than my 1100.

-DallanC


----------



## Sidviciouser (9 mo ago)

DallanC said:


> She shot another grouse last night. IDK how well the season will be for other species, but we're having grouse dinners every night now.
> 
> -DallanC


How do you cook 'em?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Lately, stick it in the crock pot to cook it over night, shred the meat... use it in whatever, fajita's... pot pies (our favorite) etc etc.

-DallanC


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I need a moose tag...for grouse LOL.

How's the scouting for bullwinkles Dallan? Find anything good yet? That season has to open soon (tomorrow)? Sorry...too lazy to look.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Got out this morning for another go at elk and was so stinking close to sending an arrow. We got to the area we wanted to be and bumped a small bull. I let out a couple soft cow calls and he circled back. He hung up at 40 yards and I just couldn’t get a clear shot. 😩

What a great morning out with my little man - we did stumble across this:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I got my Euro back the other day from the bow hunt.
Turned out interesting.........the velvet really shrivels up into strands. It's pretty cool and different looking. My first velvet/rubbed deer.
The wife says it the ugliest deer I've ever brought home. 
I say....... . it's so ugly it's cute. 😎


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

2full said:


> I got my Euro back the other day from the bow hunt.
> Turned out interesting.........the velvet really shrivels up into strands. It's pretty cool and different looking. My first velvet/rubbed deer.
> The wife says it the ugliest deer I've ever brought home.
> I say....... . it's so ugly it's cute. 😎
> View attachment 153646


I have one Question.........
Do I get to count the hanging strands as drop tines ?
😁


----------

